# Como construir lapiz electrico?



## osk_rin (Jul 25, 2011)

que tal compañeros, estaba navegando por internet y me encontre con este aparato que llaman "lapiz electrico" asi es que me puse a buscar informacion al respecto, sobre la construccion del mismo pero no encontre nada, les dejo el video que encontre haber si alguien tiene idea de como es que se hace este aparatito que sirve para grabar metal,


----------



## gonzalocg (Jul 25, 2011)

Es muy interesante, es parecido al principio de funcionamiento de las maquinas soldadoras a arco, que es una circulación de corriente elevadísima por un pequeño punto, lo que aumenta la temperatura del metal rápidamente derritiendo la soldadura, uniendo los metales a soldar.

este lápiz usa el mismo procedimiento, aunque aprovechando los golpes de energía que lanza una bobina cuando se colapsa su campo magnético a causa de la desconexión de uno de sus extremos(creo que es así, si no corríjanme), pero básicamente, en la construcción no hay nada extraordinario, solo imagínate un relé, con carcasa transparente, conéctalo de la forma que indica la imagen, e imagínatelo funcionando, se producirán oscilaciones que aran que aparezcan el circuito, específicamente, entre los contactos del interruptor del relé... ahora construye el circuito en un lápiz, y que ahora los contactos del relé serán reemplazados por la placa a grabar y la punta del lápiz, por lo que la chispa se producirá entre ellos y derritiera el metal, grabando el metal.

Entre más vueltas la bobina tenga mayor energía, pero también mayor resistencia (la del alambre de cobre) por lo que deberás equilibrar esto, pero también, considera que entre más voltaje je entregues al circuito mayor energía igualmente... tu calcula a lo que necesites, considera que entre mayor energía tenga el sistema, la grabación será más profunda o más grande por decirlo así.

Con ver el video tendrías que imaginártelo funcionando y, una vez que lo vez funcionando en tu mente, deberías imaginarte como construirlo... en eso se basa casi toda la construcción de circuitos, en ver funcionar algo, entenderlo, y después construirlo... aunque creo que el que inventa el circuito los hace al revés.


----------



## malesi (Jul 25, 2011)

Un poco más de información.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 25, 2011)

gonzalocg. 
muchisimas gracias por la explicacion teorica, ya la é analizado y me ha dado una mejor idea 

malesi.
perfecto, no sabia concretamente como es que se llamaba pero ahora lo se "pluma de edison", el documento que agregaste, esta muy completo, hasta con lista de materiales solo falta ponerse a fabricarlo y ponerle unos agregados como una fuente varible para regular la potencia 

gracias por su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 28, 2011)

no me funciono, me han de faltar muchos detalles en la construccion del mismo.


----------

